# The "Texas" Rag Tie



## Lancer_EVO (Mar 25, 2004)

I was wondering how many of you all use the old 100 per roll rags that you tie them up yourself? Also for those of you that use, I know there is a little piece of paper that is suppose to show you how to tie them, what works best for you? Right now I have them tied at the top of the stake, then a double knot at the bottom, and have the front portion tape to make a smaller hole for the wind to escape from. I have also been told to use a steel coat hanger for the front instead of tiing. Any help would be great, thank you all for any input.

John


----------



## ToPe (Feb 14, 2005)

Tie the tail and then the bottom of the front. Then put the stake in and tie the head around it. Then use white duct tape to tape the head around the stake in a figure 8. This works for us


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

we have had some luck with leaeving as much as possible on the head end in other words we reduce the body(stake) opening to get more materail to stand up from the top knot. This looks like a neck head and gives some motion to your spread. You can end up with about 5-8 inches of neck/head once you get a feel for knot tieing. we have used all kinds of tape from duct to packaging fiber tape. I prefer the 1/2 "package fiber reinforced tape as the head is the area that get the most pushing and pulling ware and tare. Be sure to set em at a good angle to the ground this will allow the rump of the rag to wave somwhat in about a 8-10 mile wind. gives that waddle effect.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

when we used rags we just tied the knot on the top for the head and then zip tied it to the stake. also we used a chip bag re-sealer to seal the bottom on the decoys to make them work more like windsocks.


----------

